# Room for 8 more rats in my home! New Mexico



## Olivia.Pikka (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi, im a young rat rescuer, and after seeing all the rats that need homes here, i've decided to take on a few more rats to get them healthy and re-homed. I do 4 services, vetting (take your rat home after) rehoming (parting ways with your fuzzie(s) adoptions, and finally, rat sitting. 

I do my own vetting, so if your rat is young or sick, send them to me. I'm alot less expensive then exotic vets. I charge 20 dollars, flat rate, per rat. The only reason I charge a fee is because i need to buy medication and cages for rats coming into my home, and i can't do that on my income. I don't do spaying, neutering, or tumor removal obviously, but i can handle URI's, neurological conditions, stomach infections, skin infections, etc. 

To rehome a rat, you can't just give me a rat unless you found it/rescued it from bad situations. If you're doing a rehome, i need supplies. For example, don't bring me a rat all alone, then sell the cage and supplies. Sorry to say it, and obviously situations differ so this won't apply to everyone, but if you aren't responsible enough to take care of a rat without pawning it off to a rescue, you shouldn't be making money on their situation and misfortune. If you bring me a rat you simply can't take care of/ don't want, i want any left over supplies!

Adoptions are very easy! Bring 10 dollars for senior rats, 13 for middle aged/adults, and 18 for babies! Free vetting for a month,great socialization, and no home checks. I do require a picture of the cage, measurements of the cage, and for them to be adopted in pairs. I do require a contract to be signed, and an appointment is required.

Rat sitting costs 40 dollars a week, or 10 a day. I do discounts for months, at 100 dollars a month. Please bring a small travel cage, or if you want, your full cage. Food is optional to bring. Any toys or anything is also optional.

Thanks for the read!


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

I would bump the senior up to eleven, one dollar more than the big box stores. Just to prevent any people from trying to get around your questionnaire for unscrupulous reasons. But thanks for doing what you can for the ratties!


----------



## Olivia.Pikka (Sep 29, 2015)

I'll consider it. I'm trying to compare them to petsmart and petco who sell theirs for 5.99 to 10.99 and petsmart, who in my area is 9.95 ( we have alot of freeder breeders in my area, so they buy them directly from shotty breeders, so no mark up for frieght) however, i'm trying to keep it cheaper from petland o they rescue here. ABQ petland has an onsite breeder who is amazing, so i don't mind being less then theirs. (its 20 there)


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

did you go to school to be a vet? if not, it's illegal for you to be advertising and providing veterinary services.


----------



## Olivia.Pikka (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes, i went to school.


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh ok the box stores are cheaper where you are then. In that case, carry on


----------



## Olivia.Pikka (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah. I've actually just saved 2 rats today from someone on craigslist. They had her in a 10 gallon tank, feeding her pizza crusts, and had her on pine. She has an URI and skinny, but she is doing alot better. Her name is lilac, so she's available for rehome in 3 weeks. The other was from a BYB in my area who just didn't want her anymore. She is pregnant and is due any day now. Her name is Mama. she won't be up for adoption because she is very old, 3, and she has hip and leg problems from being bred 3 times.


----------

